# Heater heating temp to tank help



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Does anyone know of any charts or links they can post on 5-7.5W/15/25W/50W/100W/etc heaters and tank sizing?

Also the chart should show for example say a 25W in a 5.5/10/20gal/etc temp raise so I can tell.

I would like to know the temp differnece if you were to put a 50W into a 5.5gal. Right now the 50W is in the 10gal but I was thinking if I put the 50W into the 5.5gal it would bring my temp ot say 32C or something so I can heat the tank out for possible ich treatment or parasite.

The 50W in the 10gal is registering ~26-27C right now when I turned the temp dial to ~30-32C.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

AquaNeko said:


> Does anyone know of any charts or links they can post on 5-7.5W/15/25W/50W/100W/etc heaters and tank sizing?
> 
> Also the chart should show for example say a 25W in a 5.5/10/20gal/etc temp raise so I can tell.
> 
> ...


From what i understand, i don't think wattage dictates what temp the water will get, it just changes how fast the water will heat up. For example, a 50 watt heater will heat your tank up faster than a 25 watt heater, and will be able to maintain the tempature easier.

If your 50 watt in your 10 gal is only registering 26-27 when you set it to 30-32, it could be that the dial is off a bit, or that the flow isn't distributing the heated water evenly, or your thermometer could be off. How long has the thermometer been set for at 30-32C? It usually takes a heater a couple hours to heat up a tank until it reaches the desired temp and is able to maintain it. I've had no problem using heaters that are higher wattage than what is supposedly required, but the problem is when you try to use a heater too small for the tank because it puts a strain on the heater and the temps usually don't remain stable.


----------

